# Ctek D250S Dual B2B charger to CBE 520



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

I have just spent the afternoon hard wiring in a Ctek D250S Dual battery to battery charger to the Rapido CBE DS-520 distribution unit. A bonus with this charger is that is a MPPT solar regulator as well so it covers all your charging requirements when off hookup. Wiring up is quite straightforward, but because of the way it works, you need to fit a relay to ensure the AES fridge operates correctly. You also need to disconnect the CBE split charge to avoid confusing things.

I contacted Ctek for a bit of advice and found them very helpful, and they supplied a diagram with instructions. The translation was a bit strange as they are Swedish, still understandable.

This B2B is only 20amps as opposed to the Stirling 50amp, but it does have the MPPT regulator advantage. I bought the Ctek off fleabay for £100 which is not a lot more than a regulator on its own.

Off to the Stratford show at the weekend so I will see how it performs. I saw 2 amps from my 80 watt panel this afternoon with an overcast sky, never seen that before.

If anybody wants a copy of the wiring diagram ( its a PDF file) then send me a pm.

Colin


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

It's the one I got in my van - a great little box!

I was adviced from fellow motorhome owners to wire it directly to the leisure battery and not trough any CBE/CBL since it in certain situations can produce 15V which might be a bit too much for some of the vans components.


----------



## TheFlups (Nov 9, 2012)

We have had a Cetek 250S Dual on our last 2 vans and they are brilliant...fit and forget.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

I find the D250S drains the cab battery.

I would be interested in looking at the diagram so will send you a PM with my email address.

TM


----------

